# Chael Sonnen fails random drug test, will not fight in Nevada for UFC 175



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> Chael Sonnen fails random drug test
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11062115/chael-sonnen-fails-random-drug-test-ufc-175-bout
> 
> ...


I wonder if this was everybody except for Chael's fault again like in 2010. Probably Matt Lindland's fault again.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Ugh. I KNEW having Weidman/Machida, Rousey fight, and Chael vs Vitor or Wand sounded too good. Shit. Sucks.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, Vitor failed a random drug test, Chael failed a random drug test and wand didn't fail because he refused to take the test.
Lol, this is looking real good.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh:
What a mess.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This card just lost a major fight. Damn you Chael...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He shouldn't have ruined his balls roiding in the first place.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> What a mess.


That's all you have to say. But good on the UFC for making all these new random test. Embarrassing as hell for all these cheaters. I'll hear what Sonnen has to say but come on, how do you fail this shit. Stay clean.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Anastrozole is used to keep excess testosterone from turning into estrogen.

Clomid restarts testosterone production that's been supressed by steroid use.

His statement is going to be interesting.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

SmackyBear said:


> Anastrozole is used to keep excess testosterone from turning into estrogen.
> 
> Clomid restarts testosterone production that's been supressed by steroid use.
> 
> His statement is going to be interesting.


Sad thing is, I think no matter what he claims, there will be a ton of people saying he was justified and thus should be let off the hook.

100% legit copy pasta from wikipedia:

Anastrozole has been tested for reducing estrogens, including estradiol, in men. Excess estradiol in men can cause benign prostatic hyperplasia, gynecomastia, and symptoms of hypogonadism. It can also contribute to increased risk of stroke, heart attack, chronic inflammation, prostate enlargement and prostate cancer. Some athletes and body builders use anastrozole as part of their steroid cycle to reduce and prevent symptoms of excess estrogen--gynecomastia, emotional lability and water retention. Study data suggests dosages of 0.5 mg to 1 mg a day reduce serum estradiol approx. 50% in men, which differs in postmenopausal women.

Clomifene (Clomid) is commonly used by male users to bind the estrogen receptors in their bodies, thereby blocking the effects of estrogen, such as gynecomastia. It also restores the body's natural production of testosterone. It is included on the World Anti-Doping Agency list of illegal doping agents in sport.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

"Clomiphene is used in cases of female infertility"

Sounds like Chael was trying to get pregnant!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like we'll be seeing chael retire today


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Damnit! If wand hadn't skipped town when his test came a knocking we could have had the first non-fight ever where both fighters failed the drug test


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shit a brick!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chlomid is usually used in post cycles of roids or pro hormones (same thing)


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha

Cheater Sonnen never a champion

Cheater (?) Wand Pride Legend


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oh man this is a pure /popcorn moment. Chael built himself up with his lying mouth. I never liked the guy, so watching him fail gives me great joy. Way to go, Chael.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rodolfo said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Cheater Sonnen never a champion
> 
> Cheater (?) Wand Pride Legend


In 10 years time...

Chael - very successful in life

Wand - blubbering mess with empty pockets


Thats my bet.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

AmdM said:


> So, Vitor failed a random drug test, Chael failed a random drug test and wand didn't fail because he refused to take the test.
> Lol, this is looking real good.


Part of me is happy UFC is finally cracking down as the testing has been a joke in its history. The other part of me wishes we could just have Chael vs. Wanderlei since they're both cheaters anyway, lol.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the way the guy who never failed a test and was reported by only one Cheal Sonnen himself, novody else, to have actually ran from a test is being dragged into this. Classic.

There is a quote, "the people below you will always try to pull you down to their level", seems more and more fitting.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Chael has to be one hell of a sociopath to give Wandy all that shit while he was taking illegal drugs himself. He was talking about how glad he was to finally know and how people were calling him to rejoice about catching a cheater. One of those guys was even Stann. Wonder what Stann thinks of Chael now. 

Gonna be honest though, this has honestly changed nothing for me. I'm still a gigantic fan of his.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

So Chael Sonnen is a hypocritical infertile bitch who might have breast cancer.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yet Sonnen is this loveable "warrior" by so many. 

Felon. Roider. Cheater.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This whole Sonnen-Vitor-Wanderlei triple threat thing is a mess. :laugh:


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

like others have said, I still love Chael. Short of raping and murdering a family member of mine, he can do no wrong. 

But this suuuuucks. The issue here to me isn't that he shouldnt have taken these drugs. He probably has to in order to come off the TRT. Same for Vitor. He simply shouldn't have been scheduled for a fight this soon. Chael should not have been any where near a UFC event or weigh in or press conference for probably a year or more after the TRT ban. 

Chael v Vitor or Chael v Wandy not happening is gay. The real loser here is us fans. 

If you add 2 negatives together, you get a positive. So lets let Chael, Wandy, and Vitor fight each other and nobody take piss tests. Make it happen in Japan. It wouldn't effect the rankings any, it wouldn't give anyone a title shot. It'd just make a fun fight for $.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

> Chael v Vitor or Chael v Wandy not happening is gay. The real loser here is us fans.


you might be right, but F this. I'm sick of watching cheaters ruining the sport, why can't you just do it purely? Cain doesn't need it, Jones doesn't need it, GSP didn't need it, Silva didn't need it. And they accomplished a lot in the sport.

sometimes we have to lose something in order to clean the sport, and I wish this is it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait, so the first drug prevents his excess Test converting to Estrogen and the second is for restarting Test after being suppressed by steroids?

Am I missing something?

:confused02:

1. I take a Zinc supplement (£4.99 from holland and barrets, nothing dodgy) as it helps excess Test stay as Test and not convert to Estrogen, any man conscience of his health might do this.

2. He has just come off TRT, TRT is synthetic testosterone, so he will need something to kick start his natural test.

:confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

3DLee said:


> like others have said, I still love Chael. Short of raping and murdering a family member of mine, he can do no wrong.
> 
> But this suuuuucks. The issue here to me isn't that he shouldnt have taken these drugs. He probably has to in order to come off the TRT. Same for Vitor. He simply shouldn't have been scheduled for a fight this soon. Chael should not have been any where near a UFC event or weigh in or press conference for probably a year or more after the TRT ban.
> 
> ...


Actually when you add two negatives together you just get a bigger negative.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone else see the irony of sonnen failing a drug test for his fight with Vitor...


VITOR!?!? 

LOL

Having said that, let them all roid-up and smash their faces in. More fun for me, no cancelled fights.

Perfect.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Be great if Vitor fails a test in the very near future :laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lame, I was looking forward to this one. I didn't read the full thing, is the whole fight off the card or will they try to find Vitor another fight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

To be honest with Chael saying in the past that he has become kind of a test tube dummy for his doctors since TRT got banned i wouldnt be surprised if this was some of the stuff his doc wanted him to take to experiment with getting his testosterone up to normal levels. And Chael probably didnt look into it much and wasnt aware it was a banned substance since his doctor prescribed it to him.



Im not sure if anything i just wrote is true but it seems very plausible for me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> To be honest with Chael saying in the past that he has become kind of a test tube dummy for his doctors since TRT got banned i wouldnt be surprised if this was some of the stuff his doc wanted him to take to experiment with getting his testosterone up to normal levels. And Chael probably didnt look into it much and wasnt aware it was a banned substance since his doctor prescribed it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if anything i just wrote is true but it seems very plausible for me.


That's what I was thinking.

Still funny though


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Still funny though


Like people needed any more Material to make fun of Chaels not working man sacks. Now they can add tits and trying to get pregnant to the list.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> To be honest with Chael saying in the past that he has become kind of a test tube dummy for his doctors since TRT got banned i wouldnt be surprised if this was some of the stuff his doc wanted him to take to experiment with getting his testosterone up to normal levels. And Chael probably didnt look into it much and wasnt aware it was a banned substance since his doctor prescribed it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if anything i just wrote is true but it seems very plausible for me.


Let's assume he wasn't taking steroids and wasn't using this to mask the roid abuse, and that he was taking this for his medical condition (something that starts with an H) forgot what it's called.

So even if he was taking something for his condition, it's still wrong because he's boosting his testosterone levels, and that's against the rules. 

If you don't have normal testosterone and need something to boost it back to normal, you need to retire.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Let's assume he wasn't taking steroids and wasn't using this to mask the roid abuse, and that he was taking this for his medical condition (something that starts with an H) forgot what it's called.
> 
> So even if he was taking something for his condition, it's still wrong because he's boosting his testosterone levels, and that's against the rules.
> 
> If you don't have normal testosterone and need something to boost it back to normal, you need to retire.


There is tons of supplements that boost testosterone and are legal. Where did you get the idea that taking something that raises testosterone is illegal?? What Chael took is a banned substance and thus he should not have taken it. As far as taking something that boosts testosterone... well id be surprised if there was any fighter in the UFC that does not take something for that.

Hell i have multiple supplements that raise my testosterone in my closet right now that are id assume perfectly legal to take while competing.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The money laundering fraud and MMA cheat and wannabe politician is exposed again.

But, he says scripted WWE lines, so lets just let him off the hook. He's not a scum bag or any thing.

This man is a compulsive lying narcissist of the highest order. He'd lie to your face without batting an eye lid, and people fall for his antics. The same people that fall for Barack Obama's "change" speech and get suckered in and conned. These kind of people are con men, they will LIE without remorse to serve their false ego self image.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The money laundering fraud and MMA cheat and wannabe politician is exposed again.
> 
> But, he says scripted WWE lines, *so lets just let him off the hook.* He's not a scum bag or any thing.


Who in this thread has said that?? :confused02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If these two particular banned substances are purely how they were described by SmackyBear then I can't say I have too much of a problem with it.

If Lollypops were banned by NSAC and Chael had a hankering I wouldn't be mad either.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> There is tons of supplements that boost testosterone and are legal. Where did you get the idea that taking something that raises testosterone is illegal?? What Chael took is a banned substance and thus he should not have taken it. As far as taking something that boosts testosterone... well id be surprised if there was any fighter in the UFC that does not take something for that.
> 
> Hell i have multiple supplements that raise my testosterone in my closet right now that are id assume perfectly legal to take while competing.


Really. I always assumed you couldn't boost your testosterone at all once TRT was banned. 

But in that case, Chael is a F&#$ing idiot! Wandy is one as well. And lets not forget Vitor. 

They're the three stooges of MMA.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Really. I always assumed you couldn't boost your testosterone at all once TRT was banned.
> 
> But in that case, Chael is a F&#$ing idiot! Wandy is one as well. And lets not forget Vitor.
> 
> THre three stooges of MMA.


Well TRT was pretty much shooting someone up with testosterone. (Atleast how i understood it). There is lots of products that help raise your levels without shooting you up with testostrone.

Chael has even been very vocal that he was been working with his doctors to raise his testosterone back up. If that was illegal in itself he would have been investigated as soon as those comments were made.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Who in this thread has said that?? :confused02:


What I mean by letting him off the hook is "Oh, he got caught cheating again. Oh, he's also a money laundering criminal. Oh, he happens to lie compulsively about other people and himself, but I still love the guy, Chael can do no wrong, as long as he keeps delevering scripted WWE lines, I'm Chaels fan!"

Like come on, wake up. This man doesn't have a single ounce of dignity, not a drop of it, he deserves absolutely no respect but he's got a legion of fans because he talks WWE trash against legends of the sport. He's a con man.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> What I mean by letting him off the hook is "Oh, he got caught cheating again. Oh, he's also a money laundering criminal. Oh, he happens to lie compulsively about other people and himself, but I still love the guy, Chael can do no wrong, as long as he keeps delevering scripted WWE lines, I'm Chaels fan!"
> 
> Like come on, wake up. This man doesn't have a single ounce of dignity, not a drop of it, he deserves absolutely no respect but he's got a legion of fans because he talks WWE trash against legends of the sport. He's a con man.


Oh i see

Well id be lying if i said i didnt like Chael still.

But if those products were banned which they were i think he should be fined and suspended even if his doctor said "Oh these are legal so take them". These fighters are grown ups and should take a look at the banned substances and check for themselves since it is going in their bodies. I actually have a feeling Chael will accept his punishment as well he will just explain why he took them and then say "But yes i took them and i must accept my punishment and move on"


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> What I mean by letting him off the hook is "Oh, he got caught cheating again. Oh, he's also a money laundering criminal. Oh, he happens to lie compulsively about other people and himself, but I still love the guy, Chael can do no wrong, as long as he keeps delevering scripted WWE lines, I'm Chaels fan!"
> 
> Like come on, wake up. This man doesn't have a single ounce of dignity, not a drop of it, he deserves absolutely no respect but he's got a legion of fans because he talks WWE trash against legends of the sport. He's a con man.


Is there something wrong with a con man?

I like Sonnen, I'm a fan. I'm also a Vitor fan and a Wanderlei fan (much less so these days, like much, much less), but TRT/roids/what have you need to be remove from the sport completely, so I'm happy Sonnen was caught here (whether it be his fault on purpose or whether he was unaware, whatever the reason it needed to happen). Still a fan of his, it is what it is. Mostly I'm just disappointed the fight isn't happening, this would have been a fun one.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh i see
> 
> Well id be lying if i said i didnt like Chael still.
> 
> But if those products were banned which they were i think he should be fined and suspended. I actually have a feeling Chael will accept his punishment as well he will just explain why he took them and then say "But yes i took them and i must accept my punishment and move on"


Chael would con and trick you into some thing and he wouldn't have an ounce of remorse for his actions. Wouldn't give a damn about you.

He's quite clearly money obsessed. Every thing he does, all of his trash talk, his antics is to get more money in the bank and further fuel his narcissistic ego. He doesn't care what the cost is, he will lie compulsively about himself and others to further fuel his ego. I can read this guy like a book, text book con man.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

gazh said:


> If these two particular banned substances are purely how they were described by SmackyBear then I can't say I have too much of a problem with it.
> 
> If Lollypops were banned by NSAC and Chael had a hankering I wouldn't be mad either.


Body builders use anastrozole as part of their steroid cycle to reduce and prevent symptoms of excess estrogen--gynecomastia, emotional lability and water retention. 

Clomifene (Clomid) is commonly used by male users to bind the estrogen receptors in their bodies, thereby blocking the effects of estrogen, such as gynecomastia. It also restores the body's natural production of testosterone. It is included on the World Anti-Doping Agency list of illegal doping agents in sport.

He's trying to find a way to keep an unnatural advantage. That is why these substances are not allowed for competition. I don't believe he is treating ovulation problems to get pregnant or treating post-menopausal breast cancer either. He's looking for an advantage.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

M.C said:


> Is there something wrong with a con man?
> 
> I like Sonnen, I'm a fan. I'm also a Vitor fan and a Wanderlei fan (much less so these days, like much, much less), but TRT/roids/what have you need to be remove from the sport completely, so I'm happy Sonnen was caught here (whether it be his fault on purpose or whether he was unaware, whatever the reason it needed to happen). Still a fan of his, it is what it is. Mostly I'm just disappointed the fight isn't happening, this would have been a fun one.


Is it wrong to be a con man? That's like asking do you like being consistently lied to and deceived. Who likes to be conned?

If Chael Sonnen wasn't doing MMA he'd be a snake oil salesman conning you and plenty of other buggers out of their money without a single ounce of remorse for his actions.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am more curious to know what his testosterone levels were at.

If they were still in the normal ranges then its likely he wasnt looking for a unfair advantage but actually just looking for a way to get back to a even playing field. (And i still think probably working with his doctors as he has admitted to being a test tube dummy for them)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Body builders use anastrozole as part of their steroid cycle to reduce and prevent symptoms of excess estrogen--gynecomastia, emotional lability and water retention.
> 
> Clomifene (Clomid) is commonly used by male users to bind the estrogen receptors in their bodies, thereby blocking the effects of estrogen, such as gynecomastia. It also restores the body's natural production of testosterone. It is included on the World Anti-Doping Agency list of illegal doping agents in sport.
> 
> He's trying to find a way to keep an unnatural advantage. That is why these substances are not allowed for competition. I don't believe he is treating ovulation problems to get pregnant or treating post-menopausal breast cancer either. He's looking for an advantage.


Hmm, help me understand here:

He is using *Anastrolzole* to reduce the amount of his natural Testosterone (and probably low due to being off TRT and having weak balls) that will convert to Estrogen.

He is using *Clomifene* to restore his balls so that they're somewhat normal functioning after being on synthetic testosterone for years.

Is this correct?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Is it wrong to be a con man? That's like asking do you like being consistently lied to and deceived. Who likes to be conned?
> 
> If Chael Sonnen wasn't doing MMA he'd be a snake oil salesman conning you and plenty of other buggers out of their money without a single ounce of remorse for his actions.


Who said he is conning me? I already know that Chael lies and fakes and pretends to make money and get deals/fights. I already know he uses his mouth just as much as he does his fists to advance his career.

Personally, I'm happy the guy is getting success. It blows that he got busted here (he should have got busted, I mean it blows he was on something), but it is what it is. He'll be back fighting again and I'll look forward to his next performance in the ring.

I like people who can talk their way into stuff, it's a talent not many have and I enjoy watching his rise in the UFC from 3 title shots to a TUF coach position to a news anchor position, the guy is doing his thing and I wish him all the best.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

gazh said:


> Hmm, help me understand here:
> 
> He is using *Anastrolzole* to reduce the amount of his natural Testosterone (and probably low due to being off TRT and having weak balls) that will convert to Estrogen.
> 
> ...


No, he's using them in violation of the wirtten rule to gain a competitve advantage.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> No, he's using them in violation of the wirtten rule to gain a competitve advantage.


Bacon and Eggs can boost your testosterone. Just saying.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

gazh said:


> Hmm, help me understand here:
> 
> He is using *Anastrolzole* to reduce the amount of his natural Testosterone (and probably low due to being off TRT and having weak balls) that will convert to Estrogen.
> 
> ...


Yea that is the way i understand it as well.

Which to me sounds more like he is trying to go from his really low natural levels to a normal level. I havent seen anything to suggest that his testosterone was off the charts or something.

The substances are banned and thats is fine he should get punished for that but i personally wont jump on the "He is trying to raise his testosterone so he has a unfair advantage against his opponents" bandwagon until that is actually something that is confirmed.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

gazh said:


> Bacon and Eggs can boost your testosterone. Just saying.


FYI, bacon and eggs are not banned.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yea that is the way i understand it as well.
> 
> Which to me sounds more like he is trying to go from his really low natural levels to a normal level. I havent seen anything to suggest that his testosterone was off the charts or something.


Thank you.

For the record I'm not disputing that these supplements are banned by the commissions, I just think pick pocketing is not mass murder.



GDPofDRB said:


> FYI, bacon and eggs are not banned.


BAN THEM MUH****AZ, THEY BE CHEATIN ON EGGS AND BACON!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, the spin is sadly hilarious.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Lol, the spin is sadly hilarious.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I am more curious to know what his testosterone levels were at.
> 
> If they were still in the normal ranges then its likely he wasnt looking for a unfair advantage but actually just looking for a way to get back to a even playing field. (And i still think probably working with his doctors as he has admitted to being a test tube dummy for them)


Oh god give it up man. 

So Chael who has been much subject to trt and testing in general is oblivious to what is banned. I dont care what he was trying to do. Some other guy may have low T but doesnt choose to use banned substances to get it back to normal. But since Chael MIGHT just be trying to get back to normal of wjat a 20 something is at (he is an old man) you have less of a problem with it? What? 

If you have low enough T to where you need to go out and try banned substances to get it up then maybe you should retire instead of cheat. Thr man had ridiculous levels fot the anderson fight. But yet here you are defending him saying well he is just trying to get them up to a decent level! 

If any man should know or read a banned list involving T levels it is Chael. Yea hr is some test tube. Chael is supposed to be this smart tv man yet he is letting thr good Doc randomly give him substances anf doesnt check into what they are. Yeaaaaaa suuuuuuure. 

Time to step into reality.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh god give it up man.
> 
> So Chael who has been much subject to trt and testing in general is oblivious to what is banned. I dont care what he was trying to do. Some other guy may have low T but doesnt choose to use banned substances to get it back to normal. But since Chael MIGHT just be trying to get back to normal of wjat a 20 something is at (he is an old man) you have less of a problem with it? What?
> 
> ...


When you say BANNED It doesn't necessarily mean illegal, many substances that are banned by NSAC can be medically prescribed by a doctor, to me It seems Chaels real fault is booking a fight too soon, he should have allowed these supplements to bring his body back into the _natural_ range before booking a fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

gazh said:


> Bacon and Eggs can boost your testosterone. Just saying.


Ya and poppy seeds contain opiates, but eating a poppy seed bagel and shooting heroin is still pretty different even though they both will increase opiate levels.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Ya and poppy seeds contain opiates, but eating a poppy seed bagel and shooting heroin is still pretty different even though they both will increase opiate levels.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly, and according to the information provided on these supplements Eggs and Bacon would probably raise your test more than them.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Chael had this to say on failing the test.



> Mohr: “You’ve failed a drug test leading up to UFC 175 which is in July but, why don’t you set the record straight right now of what happened….”
> 
> Sonnen: “They changed the ruling in Nevada earlier this year, doing away with the TRT, testosterone replacement therapy, and I was on that. So when they changed the rule, we all had to go through a transition phase. For me during the transition, I had to take a couple of things. One is called Clomiphene……and another is called HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). I didn’t fight it or ask for a license. In the interim, they did a test, and I tested positive for these things which I should have because I took them and they were in my system. That wasn’t a surprise. These aren’t anabolics, these aren’t steroids or performance enhancers, but they have deemed that they are banned substances. What’s interesting in my case is that we’re out of competition. These aren’t things that I showed up with on game day. This is out of competition due to a rule that they changed, so it’s an odd spot for me.”
> 
> ...


He makes a good point. Maybe it'll end up being just "lack of disclosure" again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> When you say BANNED It doesn't necessarily mean illegal, many substances that are banned by NSAC can be medically prescribed by a doctor, to me It seems Chaels real fault is booking a fight too soon, he should have allowed these supplements to bring his body back into the normal range before booking a fight.


I never said it was illegal. 

Im trying to understand each of your point though. So since you assume hr was just working with his doc to get hid levels up to good before he resumes his career off trt thrn taking a banned substance to do so and getting popped in a random test leading up to an upcoming fight isnt that bad?

Perhaps I missed a post. But i have no clue what your point is. 

So taking these things would get it up to normal then he wouldnt have to take them again to remain normal? I doubt it. 

You guys act like chael is some chior boy who is just trying to do right but doesnt know the rules. Hr knows whats banned. Hr knows hr has a fight coming. So what is your point? I really have no clue what you are trying to get at saying well banned doesnt mean illegal.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I never said it was illegal.
> 
> Im trying to understand each of your point though. So since you assume hr was just working with his doc to get hid levels up to good before he resumes his career off trt thrn taking a banned substance to do so and getting popped in a random test leading up to an upcoming fight isnt that bad?
> 
> ...


If you read the first three pages 95% of the posts are basically "Chael did it again", when infact if you read between the lines what he was _seemingly_ trying to do was to recover his body from being on TRT for several years.. if he just wanted to cheat he could have roided again, it would have been much much much more effective than the lame vagina shit he took here.

I was trying to point out/understand that this is not synthetic Testosterone, it is something much much much much less potent than that.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

AlphaDawg said:


> Chael had this to say on failing the test.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a good point. Maybe it'll end up being just "lack of disclosure" again.


His point is yet again, "I'm the victim here".

Garbage.

He's taking banned substances, signed up for a fight, then was victimized by the commission by having to do a drug test, randomly of all things. Poor Chale.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Chael had this to say on failing the test.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a good point. Maybe it'll end up being just "lack of disclosure" again.


Interesting. Let's see how this goes and what happens.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

For the record Chael Sonnen is a big chinned American prick with lifeless balls.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Chael had this to say on failing the test.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a good point. Maybe it'll end up being just "lack of disclosure" again.


He doesnt make a good point at all. Why did hr sign up for a fight if hr is in thr middle of taking banned substances for his health since he was on TRT so long anf probably roids at one point???

So its just oh shucks I need these things for health but ill sign up to fight knowing they are banned. How does that make sense at all? So it shouldnt be any much of a deal? Chael said himself it is no secret he is taking them. Then why the f did you sign up for a fight knowing you would piss dirty for Commision standards????

Just retire if you are too unhealthy to fight. Seems like common sense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> If you read the first three pages 95% of the posts are basically "Chael did it again", when infact if you read between the lines what he was _seemingly_ trying to do was to recover his body from being on TRT for several years.. if he just wanted to cheat he could have roided again, it would have been much much much more effective than the lame vagina shit he took here.
> 
> I was trying to point out/understand that this is not synthetic Testosterone, it is something much much much much less potent than that.


And Nick Diaz could smoke a joint to chill out a couple weeks before a fight not to gain some jedi mind altering state on fight night to unleash fury against anyone who stands in his way. Get tested and pop for METABOLITES OF THC. He gets called dumb for that one. 

Yet perhaps a former roider who needed TRT for years. Who came in with outragous levels in a title fight takes banned substances anf it is ok because he was just trying to get healthy after yeare of abusing his body. And hes not an idiot. 

TRT was legal and he used too much of it to gain unfair advantage. These ARE NOT legal under the NSAC but since they are not as strong it is not a big deal. 

And no it wasnt 95% sayjng he did thr same thing again. It is saying he pissed dirty again. 

But I guess we can spin it whatever way you like. 

In black and white i see a guy knowingly takeing banned substances when he has a fight coming up and piss tests to do. That is idiocy at its finest. Hypocricy at its finest. What about the guy off trt not taking banned substances? And dealing with it? What does Chael have to say about that guy???


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And Nick Diaz could smoke a joint to chill out a couple weeks before a fight not to gain some jedi mind altering state on fight night to unleash fury against anyone who stands in his way. Get tested and pop for METABOLITES OF THC. He gets called dumb for that one.
> 
> Yet perhaps a former roider who needed TRT for years. Who came in with outragous levels in a title fight takes banned substances anf it is ok because he was just trying to get healthy after yeare of abusing his body. And hes not an idiot.
> 
> ...


Sonnen likes to party. :dunno:

But seriously, it's not that big of a deal except for the fact that this fight probably won't happen now. Sonnen will be fighting again, everyone will move on and hopefully we will get Sonnen vs. Vitor at some point as the style match up really intrigues me.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And Nick Diaz could smoke a joint to chill out a couple weeks before a fight not to gain some jedi mind altering state on fight night to unleash fury against anyone who stands in his way. Get tested and pop for METABOLITES OF THC. He gets called dumb for that one.
> 
> Yet perhaps a former roider who needed TRT for years. Who came in with outragous levels in a title fight takes banned substances anf it is ok because he was just trying to get healthy after yeare of abusing his body. And hes not an idiot.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't see marijuana as a PED so for all I care I hope Diaz (or whoever wants to) can gladly smoke up til his heart is content.

The fact is, these supplements are for recovery from TRT, they're not supplements with the intention to get a competitive advantage, they're simply to try and get him to his natural levels.

Yes he was dumb for booking the fight, but let's look at all the facts and make the distinction clear.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He doesnt make a good point at all. Why did hr sign up for a fight if hr is in thr middle of taking banned substances for his health since he was on TRT so long anf probably roids at one point???
> 
> So its just oh shucks I need these things for health but ill sign up to fight knowing they are banned. How does that make sense at all? So it shouldnt be any much of a deal? Chael said himself it is no secret he is taking them. Then why the f did you sign up for a fight knowing you would piss dirty for Commision standards????
> 
> Just retire if you are too unhealthy to fight. Seems like common sense.


I was mainly focusing on him saying he was upfront about using the drugs. The same thing happened after the first Silva fight. He was taking TRT, failed a test, said he was upfront to the commission about being on TRT and then they changed his suspension to simply being for "lack of disclosure." If he truly did tell the NSAC about using these drugs, then maybe it'll end the same way. Emphasis on maybe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know what everyone was expecting in regards to chael and vitor. Like rogan said, you can't just take TRT away just like that and expect people not to use something else to power down from it. You can't just have the rug pulled out from under you without some other kind of drug to help you along this isn't at all surprising for either man.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> Personally I don't see marijuana as a PED so for all I care I hope Diaz (or whoever wants to) can gladly smoke up til his heart is content.
> 
> The fact is, these supplements are for recovery from TRT, they're not supplements with the intention to get a competitive advantage, they're simply to try and get him to his natural levels.
> 
> Yes he was dumb for booking the fight, but let's look at all the facts and make the distinction clear.


Natural levels? His natural levels are what they are with nothing dont you think? We have close to 40 year olds acting like tbeir loss of T is unnatural. No that is what happens. 

None of us are experts here. But so we assume he does these once. They go to normal and stay there for the rest of his career? Or are we assumibg he would have to take them over and over again and try to elude piss tests that they would show uo on??? He has had low T why wouldnt he of tried these methods before if his lack of T was such a problem? Oh because he had something much strongerto use back then, that made him feel like a 25 year old. 

Im not saying he was trying to have his T at a crazy level even though he has donr it before...probably many times before that Anderson fight. 

Im saying if he has to used banned substances to fight then why is he fighting? How is that fair yo guys off trt who play by the rules? It isnt. So lets make the distinction clesr that it is cheating no matter how you want to spin it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Natural levels? His natural levels are what they are with nothing dont you think? We have close to 40 year olds acting like tbeir loss of T is unnatural. No that is what happens.
> 
> None of us are experts here. But so we assume he does these once. They go to normal and stay there for the rest of his career? Or are we assumibg he would have to take them over and over again and try to elude piss tests that they would show uo on??? He has had low T why wouldnt he of tried these methods before if his lack of T was such a problem? Oh because he had something much strongerto use back then, that made him feel like a 25 year old.
> 
> ...


This could go on all night and I'm tired so I'll try and keep this short:

When you lift weights, have sex, eat food or do any physically exerting activity your Testostrone will go up. All of this is natural, when you inject/absord/digest Testosterone in synthetic form it is unnatural.

These supplements do not suddenly supplant Testosterone into the body like TRT, they help the body create it's own testosterone, just like eating Bacon and Eggs does.

Also these drugs are for recovery from TRT, so they would only be used until his body returns to it's normal function.

It's not cheating, it's healing his broken body, broken by Steroids.


----------



## A.B (Dec 24, 2009)

I rarely come on to this forum. You'll see me under the same handle on most bodybuilding and steroid discussion forums. As soon as I saw this I had to swing on by and throw my opinion

I've taken steroids numerous times in my life. Along with hgh, peptides and everything you can really think of. 

I cycle steroids. My use years ago would be several 14 week cycles a year. Nowadays not so much. A cycle every other year. It's something I wish I have never experienced because Although I won't use the word addicted, I love the feeling when I am on them

Chael was caught in quite a bind here. TRT was abolished by NSAC and he's trying to get off and do things by the book. 

In any cycle I always run hcg during the cycle which more or less keeps your balls from shrinking with the potential of raising estrogen, you take an aromatise inhibitor to level out the estrogen. Some people use hcg right into post cycle. 

Post cycle consists of clomid or nolvadex. It activates in males naturally raising testosterone. This is a good thing as all steroids will shut down your own production. After numerous weeks on clomid your testosterone is slowly raising and you wined yourself off slowly

Usually your test will plummet a little and it takes months to fully recover. I personally start feeling "normal" again after 3-5 months

Now by the looks of it Chael was doing what we all classically do. Jump start our system after steroid use. Even some doctors can attest to there methods and it's not bro science. 

I think Chael has a lot of potential to explain this to the commission with a doctor in order to lessen the sentence. A banned substance is a banned substance. No question about it. But if explained properly then it makes perfect sense. 

Good luck Chael.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Heres Dana's take on the situation






haha Like how he tries to explain why Chael was taking the drugs then realized it probably wasn't the best thing to say on National TV. Chaels at a point where he wants kids, so he was uh taking the medicine to uh you know uh uh get....fertile. Dana said there were only 5 guys on TRT when it got banned. I can only think of Mir, Chael and Vitor. Anyone remember the other two?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> It's not cheating, it's healing his broken body, broken by Steroids.


So he woulf only take these shortly and would be helped and healthy? Why didnt he take thrm before? Because he wanted the unfair advantage trt gave him? Probably. 

I dont see how it isnt cheating. A guy right now recently off trt is ptobably just taking the hit and not taking banned substances to recover from destroying his body. So how is not following rules some in the same situation as him ARE FOLLOWING not cheating? He is trying yo gain an unfair advanatage that people following the rules are not. That seems like cheating....no?

Not that all things banned are for good reason. Like weed (some shockingly yhink it is a PED) But wonder why these are banned under competition?

Dieretics are banned. Yet they are for being able to make weight easier thus preserving health. So anyone using those is not cheating??

And I am not an expert so I wont say exacrly what these do. I have to research. But anyone here know for sure they will not help produce MORE T than needed. They trigger the body to produce T. Doesnt mean if abused or taken a certain way they may not help body produce more than needed. If a guy with perfect T levels took these things would his T stay the same because his body knows he is already good???


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Heres Dana's take on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan and Bigfoot


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Heres Dana's take on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...eived-therapeutic-use-exemptions-testosterone

dan, bigfoot, ben rothwell


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...eived-therapeutic-use-exemptions-testosterone
> 
> dan, bigfoot, ben rothwell



Dan was off for his last fight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Doesn't sound nearly as bad as I thought.

It actually makes sense.

I wonder what would happen to someone who went off of TRT cold turkey. I could imagine it would cause some serious issues to a persons body.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

ontopic: 
OH The irony ....



Toxic said:


> Dan was off for his last fight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


There never was a dif in Dan with TRT ... he always fought the same and had the same flaws and pros...


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahaha.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Would be cool if Vitor stayed on and Mousasi stepped in. Could be at 185 or 205. Mousasi says he wants to fight more often. Took no damage and must still be in shape.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh god give it up man.
> 
> So Chael who has been much subject to trt and testing in general is oblivious to what is banned. I dont care what he was trying to do. Some other guy may have low T but doesnt choose to use banned substances to get it back to normal. But since Chael MIGHT just be trying to get back to normal of wjat a 20 something is at (he is an old man) you have less of a problem with it? What?
> 
> ...




Give what up?? Pointing out the reality?? I have no idea what to give up.

I agreed that he should be suspended. But unlike you im not gonna act like a typical internet clown that makes the internet an annoying place to be screaming 'Chael wants to have an unfair advantage over his opponents again!!!" if it is not the case.

Hell his explanation is EXACTLY what i said it would be and that he would admit to it. Literally not one surprising thing has emerged since this news of the failed test came out. This whole thing is pretty straight forward and being blown out of proportion due to his past. If it was someone else in this situation it wouldnt be nearly as big of a deal.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can't say I'm too sorry the fight was cancelled. It was going to suck anyways.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Give what up?? Pointing out the reality?? I have no idea what to give up.
> 
> I agreed that he should be suspended. But unlike you im not gonna act like a typical internet clown that makes the internet an annoying place to be screaming 'Chael wants to have an unfair advantage over his opponents again!!!" if it is not the case.
> 
> Hell his explanation is EXACTLY what i said it would be and that he would admit to it.


Give up saying things like "he has said he is a test tube these days" and "im sure he wasnt looking for an unfsir advantage" 

No not saying it outrught buy you try to make it seem like Sonnen is some oblivious little kid. Sonnen knows what is banned. If he doesnt he knows or shoukd know to ask before taking something new. Im sick of guys saying "well my doc messed up" or "i didnt realize that was banned" why sign up for a fight anf mock wandy all up and down if you are going to take banned substances and ruin part of a good card??? 

I wasnt saying give it up in to what you were saying. I was saying give it up as coming off as Sonnen is just trying to be healthy and didnt know better. 

If Nick Diaz smoked weed and was booted from a card 3 weeks before it, his haters would be here calling him all sorts of names. 

Chael has been caught in the past trying to get away with grossly high T. If he was just some good guy trying to be healthy he would have never gotten levels like that. A guy like him doesnt get the a benny of the doubt. 

Is Vitor taking this stuff because he is now off trt? Is Hendo?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Give up saying things like "he has said he is a test tube these days" and "im sure he wasnt looking for an unfsir advantage"
> 
> No not saying it outrught buy you try to make it seem like Sonnen is some oblivious little kid. Sonnen knows what is banned. If he doesnt he knows or shoukd know to ask before taking something new. Im sick of guys saying "well my doc messed up" or "i didnt realize that was banned" why sign up for a fight anf mock wandy all up and down if you are going to take banned substances and ruin part of a good card???
> 
> ...


1. He did say he was a test tube dummy.

2. He wasnt looking for an unfair advantage he was looking for something to bring him back to normal. And what i said is that i wont be saying that he was looking for an unfair advantage until that information actually comes to light. For example a high t/e ratio.


No i will not give up being sensible because you cant be.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> Sad thing is, I think no matter what he claims, there will be a ton of people saying he was justified and thus should be let off the hook


Such an easy future to predict. I wish it wasn't the case, but now unfortunately, is normal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Such an easy future to predict. I wish it wasn't the case, but now unfortunately, is normal.


I literally have not seen one person in this forum say that he should be "let off the hook".

Are you talking about outside the forum?? Can you show me the link to these comments please. Id like to read them.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> 1. He did say he was a test tube dummy.
> 
> 2. He wasnt looking for an unfair advantage he was looking for something to bring him back to normal. And what i said is that i wont be saying that he was looking for an unfair advantage until that information actually comes to light. For example a high t/e ratio.
> 
> ...


1. I never said he didnt. I said you saying it makes it sound like you are acting like he is oblivious to what is going into his body. Please comprehend words. 

You dont even address my post. You are making up things i said then answering them like a weirdo. 

I said you in your posts want to make it seem like Chael doesnt know what he is doing. If a guy like him doesnt know what is banned or doesnt have the brains to ask then im shocked at his idiocy. He had a fight scheduled and took a banned substance. Wandy ruins anfight he goes off. Jones doesnt accept a fight ruins a card he goes off. But he takes banned substances 3 weeks from a fight and its oh im just trying to be healthy. No he ruined a big fight on what was an awesome card. 

I never said he was trying to gain a T advantage like he did before. I never said he didnt call himself a test tube. But go ahead and respond like I did.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 1. I never said he didnt. I said you saying it makes it sound like you are acting like he is oblivious to what is going into his body. Please comprehend words.
> 
> You dont even address my post. You are making up things i said then answering them like a weirdo.
> 
> ...


Its obvious you didnt read most of my posts as i have stated myself that Chael should be suspended and fined for taking these substances and if he did not know they are illegal well he should have because they are going into his body.


Next.


Id also like to point out that Chael did know they were banned but he was saying he was taking it while "out of competition" not "On competition" and made a example that Vicodin is illegal for competition but if someone breaks an arm he is allowed to take vicodin aslong as it is out of competition.

I dont know what decides "the out of competition" and "in competition" dates so id be interested to see the commissions definition on this.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

the absurdity of the notion that "poor chale yet again stumbled into a technicality here. He has to technically be held accountable but it s just a shame the poor guy has to be put through this again" has these legs like this, disappointing...



SideWays222 said:


> Next.


Wow really? Lol. Okay. raise01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> the absurdity of the notion that "poor chale yet again stumbled into a technicality here. He has to technically be held accountable but it s just a shame the poor guy has to be put through this again" has these legs like this, disappointing...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really? Lol. Okay. raise01:


Can you point out who is saying that?? 

And yea if you dont read all the posts but try to attack someone with "give it a break" then yes i will certainly say "Next" and keep shutting down the attacks. Im happy to hear them all one by one and explain myself. Especially when i feel this is more about getting one over on someone then it is to discuss a topic maturely and learning from one another or atleast accepting their opinion.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Id also like to point out that Chael did know they were banned but he was saying he was taking it while "out of competition" not "On competition" and made a example that Vicodin is illegal for competition but if someone breaks an arm he is allowed to take vicodin aslong as it is out of competition.
> 
> I dont know what decides "the out of competition" and "in competition" dates so id be interested to see the commissions definition on this.


This is the big question I have as well. I mean the big point going against Chael is that he did a season of TUF knowing he was going to have a fight afterwards, so it is kind of hard for him to say he was "out of competition". Then again some guys have fights planned for 6 months down the road because of injuries but the fight is still booked, are they "in competition"? It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> This is the big question I have as well. I mean the big point going against Chael is that he did a season of TUF knowing he was going to have a fight afterwards, so it is kind of hard for him to say he was "out of competition". Then again some guys have fights planned for 6 months down the road because of injuries but the fight is still booked, are they "in competition"? It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


I used to think that "in competition" was established when both fighters sign the contract for the fight.

Which i feel Chael must have signed but then i also remember him saying he never signed any contracts to fight Wanderlei and also that Wanderlei didnt want to sign the contract?? So the thing is kind of a mess that i wasnt able to keep up with.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Its obvious you didnt read most of my posts as i have stated myself that Chael should be suspended and fined for taking these substances and if he did not know they are illegal well he should have because they are going into his body.
> 
> 
> Next.
> ...


You csn say he shoulf be suspended by thr letter of the law and still come off as saying Chael is just trying to be healthy and or is just a test tube who gets stuff put in him. 

Also I just reaf the first 3 pages. You guys say there was a bunch of people saying how he was trying to have unfair T and this and that. I dont see those herds of post you claim. I see people laughibg, pissed, calling him a no good liar. But not many if any are saying he is trying to unfairly have loads of T. He took a banned substance. Got caught. Therefor cheated. As a felon, loud mouth, previous crazy T levels that is where people are calling him a scumbag.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think we can all agree Chael Sonnen sits down when he pees.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You csn say he shoulf be suspended by thr letter of the law and still come off as saying Chael is just trying to be healthy and or is just a test tube who gets stuff put in him.
> 
> Also I just reaf the first 3 pages. You guys say there was a bunch of people saying how he was trying to have unfair T and this and that. I dont see those herds of post you claim. I see people laughibg, pissed, calling him a no good liar. But not many if any are saying he is trying to unfairly have loads of T. He took a banned substance. Got caught. Therefor cheated. As a felon, loud mouth, previous crazy T levels that is where people are calling him a scumbag.


I also stated that he should have been very aware of what is going into his body as it IS his body and he should be held responsible.


Im not sure what "those herds of post you claim." you are talking about. The closest thing i said to that was early in the thread with "Im not going to jump on the Chael wants to get his testostrone really high to have a unfair advantage over his opponents until his T/E ration comes out" and when i responded to you and made my comment about the internet. The internet is a big place and expands further then just this forum. 

That said GDP stated that Chael is "He's trying to find a way to keep an unnatural advantage." over his opponents. And you said that Chael just "might" be getting back to normal. Thus insinuating that there was a good chance he was trying to go above normal. 

(Which il admit that there is a chance of that but until his ratio comes out im not going to make that claim.)


On a seperate note.

I feel like whenever someone makes any kind of post that isnt completely negative regarding the person in question that people automatically assume he is "defending him" or "making excuses" or "Trying to make him out to be the good guy victim" without even reading the whole post. Even if that couldnt be further from the truth. And its not just with this subject its with almost every subject. People are extremely quick to jump the gun and put words in peoples mouths. Its almost guaranteed that it will happen.



Here is a pic to brighten the room. (Arianny Celeste)










Her nips are hard thinking about me.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's Chael. I'd advice you watch before continuing to trash him.





The way I see it, he was coming off TRT, so of course he had to take something to replace it. As far as I know, he wasn't busted for high levels, or anything like that, just a banned substance. Not Illegal, but banned. Like marijuana, for example. I'm not saying he should be let off the hook either. Chael ****ed up, but it's not as bad as some of you are making it to be. We'll see what the commission says when they have the hearing. Good to see that they're stepping up since Keizer left, though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread is awesome because people appear to be assuming it's Chael Fan versus Chael Hater, which is a topic done to death so we seemingly have a few experts out there.

Here's a spanner in the works though: I think Chael is a slimeball, money laundering, annoying American-accent, sackless cheater.

Still, what he is getting done for here is not TRT level cheating, he was attempting to recover his body after Steroids. YES he broke the rules, but for me it's closer to Marijuana than Steroids on the cheater scale.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Dana said there were only 5 guys on TRT when it got banned. I can only think of Mir, Chael and Vitor. Anyone remember the other two?


Like AmdM said, at the time it was banned, Hendo, Big Ben and Bigfoot. Henderson had gotten off the treatment for fight in Canada, but was back on for a fight in Brazil when the ban was enacted.

Robert Drysdale never received a TUE from a commission, but he was also on TRT.

There were a few fighters on the roster who had used TRT at some point but said they discontinued it in Marquardt and Duffee.

They weren't still in the UFC at the time of the ban, but Rampage, Forrest, Roller, and Hallman all fought in the UFC on TRT at one point.

So that's only six active fighters, but thirteen total.


Anyway, the in competition/at all times argument is strange and I'd be surprised if it flew with the commission. Aromatase inhibitors (the anastrozole) and selective estrogen-receptor modulators, aka SERMs, (the Clomiphene) are prohibited at all times.


Also, anastrozole and clomiphene won't get your testosterone up to body builder levels, but they're not exactly the mickey mouse level stuff some people are making them out to be. A substance doesn't need to get you to gym bro levels of crazy to be a PED and banned.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

The big question I have is this:

If someone is on TRT and has to quit, what are their options? Are ANY of those options going to be legal in the eyes of a testing body? If they aren't, shouldn't we expect Chael to test positive for something? If he takes nothing, I thought that he would have some REALLY bad problems...

Also, that Arianny pic is legit!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Commission are idiots. Chael hasn't done anything wrong. Sounds like this system is a total farce. NSAC needs to clean house with these judges and morons. 

Probably they should fast track chael to the executive director position....


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Always hated Sonnen but he's a smart guy. He's built up a persona that everyone loves, he says the right things and he builds up his fan base etc so he can always stay at the top. He'll do whatever he has to do to win and obviously takes Performance enhancers (I'll bet he's using a system where he doesn't get caught on scheduled tests). He's a hard trainer and a good fighter but the reality is he's also a ****. 

He'll obviously do what it takes to benefit Chael Sonnen, he'll do interviews, he'll promote fights and trash talk, he'll kiss ass when necessary. How many times now have we seen him get in the ring and fold quickly? He's got no heart, he'll do what it takes to benefit him but he's quick to fold when things aren't going his way. 

Someone said that Sonnen is a sociopath. Maybe, but he's definitely high up there, but he's a highly ego orientated and he's in a sport where he's most interested in gaining status than doing what is honourable and right. That's why he's prepared to trash talk to the top and basically cheat. But if you're not against that, then by all means he'll still have fans.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> but he's quick to fold when things aren't going his way.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sonnen is a liar and a criminal, but he was clearly trying to clean up his system from his TRT here.
That being said, if you are taking something banned, you are in the wrong. If you know you are taking something illegal and still sign for the fight expecting not to be caught, you are wrong and cheating to get a night job that should be granted to another fighter who is legally sound to fight and make his honest cash. This is Chael cheating act this time.

NSAC and UFC are to blame as well in this occasion. As soon as they banned TRT, they should've put all fighters under the therapy in medical suspension until they are perfectly clean to fight again, according to the rules. That would prevent all this ridiculous fuss about fighters obviously failing drug tests and making lots of fans and people investing in the fights to come looking like idiots and disappointed because those short sighted match makers got the fights booked when they shouldn't.

BTW: Banned in MMA = Illegal in MMA - Semantics.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> Here's Chael. I'd advice you watch before continuing to trash him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waited for this before posting, people are so quick to react here and presume the worst.:thumbsdown:

Hope he gets cleared for fight night:thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> Waited for this before posting, people are so quick to react here and presume the worst.:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he gets cleared for fight night:thumbsup:



No, he shouldn't. He is still wrong.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, this couldn't of been easier to predict. Sonnen is the victim!!!! ******* idiots.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

hello friend


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No, he shouldn't. He is still wrong.


Ill bet you all my credits that he doesn't get a suspension! He won't get cleared to fight because they won't review the case in time. But I don't think he is wrong. Its not an illegal substance and so he hasn't broken any rules since it was out of competition. 
Of course lots of people will think he's just straight lying about it all. But on the face of things his explanation is very plausible and just highlights the incompetence of the athletic commission


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Im not an expert on the drugs in his system but I am pretty sure the ones who tested him and ones who banned the substances in the first place are. Chael said it himself pretty much. If chael needs these banned drugs then he should not be competing. He is done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Ill bet you all my credits that he doesn't get a suspension! He won't get cleared to fight because they won't review the case in time. But I don't think he is wrong. Its not an illegal substance and so he hasn't broken any rules since it was out of competition.
> Of course lots of people will think he's just straight lying about it all. But on the face of things his explanation is very plausible and just highlights the incompetence of the athletic commission


The substance are illegal for athletes, as in not allowed and their detected presence makes the policy violator subject to disciplinary action.

He's broken the rules that apply to all fighters subject to commission regulation by taking them. This "out of competition" nonsense is purely spin cast out in Sonnen's excuse. Competition how he'd like to dupe people into believing (with an apparent sad level of success) is not for 15 minutes between bells. He's scheduled to fight in Nevada, a state he already has been busted in for breaking banned substance policy. The regulatory commission is well within their rights to and very warranted in subjecting Sonnen to compliance testing randomly, the same as all other fighters, Sonnen is not above these rules. 

His explanation is that he willingly and knowingly violated these rules. He used identifiable banned foreign substances to unnaturally alter his hormonal levels to reach a desired end in violation of the written rules all fighters must abide by. It doesn't get much more black and white.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Ill bet you all my credits that he doesn't get a suspension! He won't get cleared to fight because they won't review the case in time. But I don't think he is wrong. Its not an illegal substance and so he hasn't broken any rules since it was out of competition.
> Of course lots of people will think he's just straight lying about it all. But on the face of things his explanation is very plausible and just highlights the incompetence of the athletic commission


He is under contract and he was scheduled to fight, so in training camp. It is illegal, then, having him an explanation or not and that alone can get him suspended. Tests are random now. People said Wand should get a clue about that, so everybody else, Sonnen included.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> The substance are illegal for athletes, as in not allowed and their detected presence makes the policy violator subject to disciplinary action.
> 
> He's broken the rules that apply to all fighters subject to commission regulation by taking them. This "out of competition" nonsense is purely spin cast out in Sonnen's excuse. Competition how he'd like to dupe people into believing (with an apparent sad level of success) is not for 15 minutes between bells. He's scheduled to fight in Nevada, a state he already has been busted in for breaking banned substance policy. The regulatory commission is well within their rights to and very warranted in subjecting Sonnen to compliance testing randomly, the same as all other fighters, Sonnen is not above these rules.
> 
> His explanation is that he willingly and knowingly violated these rules. He used identifiable banned foreign substances to unnaturally alter his hormonal levels to reach a desired end in violation of the written rules all fighters must abide by. It doesn't get much more black and white.


Well if thats the case, he spun it pretty well in the interview! If its as black and white as you say he'll get six months. I'd still bet on him getting no ban at all though.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Well if thats the case, he spun it pretty well in the interview! If its as black and white as you say he'll get six months. I'd still bet on him getting no ban at all though.


I wouldn't be surprised either to be honest if he only got not being licensed as a result. The NSAC might seem like they are going harder on PED related issues, but they inspire little confidence in this position.

As someone who's been to many public agency meetings, I was pretty shocked and disgusted when I was watching the CSAC proceedings of their live stream the day Josh Barnett was to apply for a license and Sonnen's suspension appeal was heard. I've seen some bad public meetings before but their commission meeting was a joke.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Well if thats the case, he spun it pretty well in the interview! If its as black and white as you say he'll get six months. I'd still bet on him getting no ban at all though.


Yeah i think the only ground Chael has to stand on is that the difference between "In competition" and "Out of competition" isnt very clear. Iv personally never read anywhere anything about it i have always just assumed. Also he took the drugs over a month ago i believe... its possible he hasnt signed the contract at that time yet and he expected it to be out of his system by the time he took the test. 

But it wasnt out of his system so that is kind of really the only thing that matters.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

That smug from MMAFighting Luke Thomas , put it the right way...
Chael gave a wrong image to he sport with this incident and he still has a job , not just in UFC on FOX Sports asweel.. but Jason high shuves a referee after he just been hit in the head 1231 times and imidiatly apologizes and he gets fire ... 
I'm not saying that what Jason was right , he shoudlve been suspended and fined but this is UFC , the small guy will always get different treatment ....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Swp said:


> That smug from MMAFighting Luke Thomas , put it the right way...
> Chael gave a wrong image to he sport with this incident and he still has a job , not just in UFC on FOX Sports asweel.. but Jason high shuves a referee after he just been hit in the head 1231 times and imidiatly apologizes and he gets fire ...
> I'm not saying that what Jason was right , he shoudlve been suspended and fined but this is UFC , the small guy will always get different treatment ....


Haha yeah Dana's off discussing with a straight face the possibility of putting a convicted fraud felon in charge of his company, and meanwhile...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Swp said:


> That smug from MMAFighting Luke Thomas , put it the right way...
> Chael gave a wrong image to he sport with this incident and he still has a job , not just in UFC on FOX Sports asweel.. but Jason high shuves a referee after he just been hit in the head 1231 times and imidiatly apologizes and he gets fire ...
> I'm not saying that what Jason was right , he shoudlve been suspended and fined but this is UFC , the small guy will always get different treatment ....


today's write up by Chuck Mindenhall also perfectly sums up how Sonnen's approach to this whole thing is taking advantage of his un-shook supporters to yield frustrating misconceptions and confusion about what has really happened here, by design of course. Essentially, Sonnen is pushing the envelope on what he can get away with in the court of his public's perception with the actual abidance of the rules taking a back seat to his ends.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys are pointing the finger at the wrong person. He has screwed up and done stupid things, taken steroids, wrecked his body and screwed up badly with his real estate but how many lives has he really destroyed? Point the finger at people who are hurting others and getting away with it not a skilled orator that screws himself over regularly, he's no saint but it's not like he's killed any unborn children or gotten in any accidents while drunk driving. The level of vitriolic hatred for the guy does not match the harm he has caused which to my knowledge is minimal.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

rabakill said:


> You guys are pointing the finger at the wrong person. He has screwed up and done stupid things, taken steroids, wrecked his body and screwed up badly with his real estate but how many lives has he really destroyed? Point the finger at people who are hurting others and getting away with it not a skilled orator that screws himself over regularly, he's no saint but it's not like he's killed any unborn children or gotten in any accidents while drunk driving. The level of vitriolic hatred for the guy does not match the harm he has caused which to my knowledge is minimal.


Point the finger at people who have absolutely nothing to do with this story at all? Why? Who is the right person for this story if not the violator?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Point the finger at people who have absolutely nothing to do with this story at all? Why? Who is the right person for this story if not the violator?


Because people are acting like he killed someone. This is a haha what a dumbass situation and not a he's a scum of the earth situation.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

rabakill said:


> Because people are acting like he killed someone. This is a haha what a dumbass situation and not a he's a scum of the earth situation.


Keep in mind this isn't the first time we've been down this road with Chael. The haha eventually wears thin.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/175466-breaking-ufc-fighter-chael-sonnen-retires.html

He won't be fighting at all, apparently.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

bah, peds are rampant.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny how Sonnen was quick to attack Wand cluelessness about his random test and now plays "surprised" on being tested so early before the fight. He really believes he is addressing a public incapable of doing no simple association of facts.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Swp said:


> That smug from MMAFighting Luke Thomas , put it the right way...
> Chael gave a wrong image to he sport with this incident and he still has a job , not just in UFC on FOX Sports asweel.. but Jason high shuves a referee after he just been hit in the head 1231 times and imidiatly apologizes and he gets fire ...
> I'm not saying that what Jason was right , he shoudlve been suspended and fined but this is UFC , the small guy will always get different treatment ....


Well he's black..not to sound like Kreed and I expect a shit loads of negs but remember Gerald Harris 3-1 in the UFC, 2 bonuses cut with a bad round against Maiquel Falcao. Dana's run down Jon Jones, Phil Davis, Rashad Evans, and Rampage Jackson, how many times were Carlos Newton David Loiseau and Yves Edwards cut and brought back?

Paul Daley will never get to come back yet the UFC had no issue with the Diaz boys, Shields, and Melendez who gangland jumped Miller. Antonio McKee went 8 years and was then fed to Jacob Volkmann. Lavar Johnson fails a drug test and cut imeadiately. And more importantly look at Bellator and Strikeforce 90% of the African American prospects seem to come up through those promotions.

I don't think the UFC is a racist organization but their is a clear double standard, perhaps it's because white fighters are more likely draws.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

here is a video of him setting the record straight and saying he accepts full responsibility and announces his retirement.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well he's black..not to sound like Kreed and I expect a shit loads of negs but remember Gerald Harris 3-1 in the UFC, 2 bonuses cut with a bad round against Maiquel Falcao. Dana's run down Jon Jones, Phil Davis, Rashad Evans, and Rampage Jackson, how many times were Carlos Newton David Loiseau and Yves Edwards cut and brought back?
> 
> Paul Daley will never get to come back yet the UFC had no issue with the Diaz boys, Shields, and Melendez who gangland jumped Miller. Antonio McKee went 8 years and was then fed to Jacob Volkmann. Lavar Johnson fails a drug test and cut imeadiately. And more importantly look at Bellator and Strikeforce 90% of the African American prospects seem to come up through those promotions.
> 
> I don't think the UFC is a racist organization but their is a clear double standard, perhaps it's because white fighters are more likely draws.


Sup Kreed?



Joking Lol


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Still a Chael fan, but time for the UFC to move on.

Good luck with all the new talent and what will assurely be an increase in marketing.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rodolfo said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Cheater Sonnen never a champion
> 
> Cheater (?) Wand Pride Legend


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rumor is Chael might grapple at Metamorphis(?) 4. I'd watch it.

EDIT: Yup. It's a done deal. Chael Sonnen vs. Andre Galvao headlines Metamoris 4.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/20/5828818/chael-sonnen-vs-andre-galvao-headlines-metamoris-4


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Wasn't the best fighter, but knew how to hype a fight!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

